# Button in PHP einfügen der eine Funktion ausführt im gleichen Dokument



## MisterMi (10. Juni 2013)

```
<form method="post" action="DBschreiben.php">
<?php
...
 ?>
  <!-- Einbau des Submit Buttons zu abschicken des Formulars -->
<input type="submit" name="senden" value="Senden">
</form>
<?php
```

Bisher habe ich über eine Mehrfachauswahl mir mit PHP Inhalte einer DB anzeigen lassen und dann eine Auswahl vorgenommen. Die würde dann über ein Array und den Submit Button weitergegeben und in eine andere Tabelle geschrieben.

Wie kann ich das in einer PHP Datei lösen?

hab mir eine Anzeige eines Knopfes vorgestellt, bei dem eine weitere PHP Funktion ausgeführt wird wenn man ihn drückt.

In etwa 
If Press Button{
...}


----------



## Yugeen (10. Juni 2013)

Also willst du erreichen, das einzelne Elemente der Seite aktualisiert werden und nicht die ganze Seite? Falls ja Befasse dich ein wenig mit jQuery und der Funktion load().


----------



## Noeden (10. Juni 2013)

Du gibst dem Button einen Namen, wie hier "senden".

Und dann kannst Du fragen:

```
if ($_POST['senden']) {
}
```

wenn Dein Formular GET benutzt, natürlich GET anstatt von POST.
LG


----------

